# -- Warning -- Tile Fail



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

onmywayup said:


> Easy now man, easy. I could start drinking bourbon at breakfast continue all morning , lay that tile in the afternoon, blindfolded with one arm tied behind my back, and STILL be half the hack this old boy clearly is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


F I F Y:laughing:


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> Sure, style and taste is one thing, but materials is another. 3"x12" strips for the 12" high mosaic was a wrong move.
> 
> (Side note...it's still ugly!)


they were 12x12s. The 3" strip was a cut that didn't match the bond. Pretty sure it's home despot or other box store mosaic. Hot melt on the poly mesh ... The Texas heat, returns, mixed lots all make for some very inconsistent dimensional stability. Seen mosaic that varied up to 1/4" from the box stores. :laughing: You can return it all day long, but they rarely have enough in stock to do anything of substance with any consistency.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Texas Wax said:


> Don't even think Walmart or even the Dollar stores would accept this in the backrooms


think again...it's all over the place.
I saw some carpenters (?) doing tenant finish with what looked like a brand new rigid tile saw...and it was worse than your pic.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

RossDesignBuild said:


> I just don't understand how you can be that bad.


some can and know it, some can and don't know it, owners can not know it or know it and not care.
I long ago stopped trying to help/educate people and just let the market give them what they want.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

CO762 said:


> think again...it's all over the place.
> I saw some carpenters (?) doing tenant finish with what looked like a brand new rigid tile saw...and it was worse than your pic.


That being my point, they accept chit work. Schedule, cost... all make it easy to overlook the bad. This job as a whole, crosses, even that line.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Texas Wax said:


> That being my point, they accept chit work. Schedule, cost... all make it easy to overlook the bad.


That's what I don't understand. Who is this "they"? On these commercial jobs, increase their holdbacks or some quality component into performance bonds? I can understand on large jobs where one can walk away and stick someone else to do the repairs, but clearly a lot of these hack and slaps aren't repairs.

So much I don't understand.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

CO762 said:


> That's what I don't understand. Who is this "they"? On these commercial jobs, increase their holdbacks or some quality component into performance bonds? I can understand on large jobs where one can walk away and stick someone else to do the repairs, but clearly a lot of these hack and slaps aren't repairs.
> 
> So much I don't understand.


Lack of effort on the client's part. Everybody's so busy that they just roll the dice with whomever them pick, then let it happen.

I'm so sick of following up crap work, too. I just saw a 100k+ kitchen where some "10 Thumbs Harry" recaulked everywhere with about two tubes of almond silicone caulk all over sinks and backsplash...up to 1 1/2" wide on corners and the undermount bowls. Absolutely incredible.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> I'm so sick of following up crap work, too.


thus why I got out of the hack and slap "I can do tile" trade.


----------

